

I left Google, and lived to happily tell about it - jbae29
http://www.fastcompany.com/3016938/dialed/why-i-left-google

======
johansch
I am kind of tired of reading stories of people who have left Google to launch
fantastical enterprise X. And this particular story has been covered here
before, I think.

~~~
minimax
You're going to have to get used to it. These kind of self congratulatory "I
left great job X to start my own company" stories have been staples of HN
since forever.

~~~
harrytuttle
Antidote:

I left a big company (not Google) to persue my own startup and fucked it right
up leaving myself in debt for 5 years :)

~~~
vidar
Would love to hear that story...

~~~
harrytuttle
There's not much to it. I started an online "virtual helpdesk" company. The
first company I got in signed a contract and promptly went bust after I'd
spend all the incoming cash on marketing to get other companies in. It
plummeted into debt and I folded it.

The sickening bit was to offset the debt, I sold the codebase to another
company which did quite well out of it. They offered to hire me in but I
couldn't face it.

------
rza
Would she have the same success if she didn't have Google on her resume? I
frequently think about jumping ship, but sometimes I wonder if it won't turn
out as well as these kind of stories suggest.

------
bgar
What is up with websites placing giant images above articles? The main content
is the text, and while the image is nice, I want to be able to read, not look
at the picture.

~~~
svachalek
I don't know about this particular case but A-B tests often lead to this sort
of thing (large images seem to really pull people in). We are moving into a
world where software evolves into a niche. It doesn't need a reason why, and
doesn't care if we understand it; it just works.

~~~
PavlovsCat
_It doesn 't need a reason why, and doesn't care if we understand it; it just
works._

It also gets happily stuck and dies in a local optimum, being the simplicistic
algorithm it is. We are moving (further) into a world where people stand for
nothing, have no thoughts worth mentioning, and would do anything for money no
matter how and where from; maybe we don't need to understand that, but it's
pretty hard to unsee once you did.

------
yanotherlogin
I'd like to ask why I get dumped to some shitty article I didn't ask for:
[http://www.fastcodesign.com/3016456/this-note-taking-
system-...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/3016456/this-note-taking-system-turns-
you-into-an-efficiency-expert)

I get a "301 Moved Permanently".. wtf

So instead:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.fastcompany.com/3016938/dialed/why-
i-left-google)

------
ef4
Whenever somebody says "why would you quit such an awesome job?", they have it
backwards.

The better the job, the _easier_ it is to quit and take a risk on something
new, because (1) you tend to have more savings and (2) you are demonstrably
capable of get another good job if you need to.

------
jivid
Does it bother anybody else that 'back' and 'up' are used as antonyms here?

